# FS/FT:White- Red Sea Max 250 66 gallon tank & stand



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have decided to go with a 90 gallon built in set up, so my Red seamax 250 66 gallon plug & play has to go. It's in as new condition as you can see. Asking $900 OBO
$1500+ to buy new, approx. 1 year old, can be used for Salt or Fresh water. Will consider 4 foot high end led lighting & cash difference in trade. 









Red Sea MAX250 | New from Red Sea


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Hahahahaha

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Guy,

Take a deeeeeeep breath. 

Anthony


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Laurie, that tank is beautiful... And probably worth double what you're asking. I gotta know, what are you going to do with a 90 that you can't do with this tank? Just get a 90 and keep this one lol... good luck with the sale... Awesome deal as usual

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump up............... it's a beauty


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

added trade option ttt.................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Remember this is "Or Best Offer".......................


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I think 900 would be a pretty good offer for anyone who buys this


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Tyler I agree ttt..................


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Such a beauty... That would undoubtedly be my show tank... if only I can afford it!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Still available........................ make an offer!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Laurie, if you still have this by christmas i'll take it lol 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Laurie, if you still have this by christmas i'll take it lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


Wow LOL! Christmas this year?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Well you said make an offer lol... I have to start saving now to afford it by christmas lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Christmas is really not that far off


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're Phillipino, the Christmas season starts September 1st........ !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> If you're Phillipino, the Christmas season starts September 1st........ !
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


That's true


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sold!..............


----------

